# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > مكتبة الطب والصيدلة و التمريض والتخصصات الطبية >  اطلس التشريح الذي يبحث عنه الجميع مجاناً !

## دموع الغصون

أطلس التشريح الذي يبحث عنه الجميع مجاناً !  

*Grant's Atlas of Anatomy  12*
*A  cornerstone of gross anatomy since 1943, Grant's Atlas of Anatomy continues to  reach students worldwide with its realistic illustrations, detailed surface  anatomy photos, clinical relevance, and muscle tables. Renowned for its  accuracy, pedagogy, and clinical relevance, the new edition of this classic  anatomy atlas features many improvements, including updated artwork, more vital  tissue colours, new conceptual diagrams, vibrantly re-colored illustrations, and  a more consistent art style.*

 
مصدر النبذة |
حجم الملف | 54.5  MB
صيغة الملف |  PDF
عدد الصفحات |  1627
لغة الكتاب |  اللغة الإنجليزية

لتحميل الكتاب

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*متألقة "دموع الغصون" .. كل الإحترام لحضرتكِ ..*

----------


## دموع الغصون

التألق يكمن بحضورروحك " هدوء عاصف " 
أسعدني جداً تواجدك هنا

----------

